# Just installed Windows 7 Pro 64 on 60GB SSD, No space left



## mikel33 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello,

I just installed Windows 7 pro 64-bit on a 60 GB SSD, and after install, it says I have 50GB space used. When I look in explorer, and look at the propertied for each folder, it only adds up to 11GB. What is taking up the other 50GB, did something go wrong with the install?? 

Thanks


----------



## hellrazor (Mar 20, 2011)

It's not counting hidden files, that's why it only says 11 GB.


----------



## mikel33 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, but other people install the same thing and seem to have 40GB leftover. 7 Pro 64 should only require 20GB, not 50.


----------



## travva (Mar 20, 2011)

your paging file takes up TWICE or more the amount of your system ram. that's your issue.


----------



## mikel33 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have 24GB of RAM, should I lower the paging file or just not use a 64GB SSD?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

You can safely lower the page file. 1.5* your RAM amount is way too much. I use 1000-2000MBs for mine.


----------



## mikel33 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, but you use only 4GB


----------



## erocker (Mar 20, 2011)

With 24gb's of RAM and a SSD you can safely turn off the pagefile.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 20, 2011)

erocker said:


> With 24gb's of RAM and a SSD you can safely turn off the pagefile.



Or set it to something extremely low, like 512MB, to prevent problems with programs that require the page file to be there.  Hell, I only run a 1GB page file with 8GB of RAM.

Though I thought putting a page file on an SSD was a no-no anyway?


----------



## mikel33 (Mar 20, 2011)

That is something I would like to know... Is it a no-no??


----------



## hellrazor (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, Windows does use it as memory (at least on occasion) and an SSD has a rather limited amount of read/writes before it turns to useless crap. Assuming that Windows uses it the same way as memory, it'll read/write to it at random times, possibly a lot, and that could easily turn your newfangled spendy SSD into aforementioned useless crap.

But I don't exactly know how Windows uses a page file and I don't have an SSD around and have little experience with them, so it's mostly speculation.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

mikel33 said:


> Yeah, but you use only 4GB



the more ram you have, the less page file you need. that bullshit 1.5x system ram is a leftover made up number from the win 98 days. i've been running with a 2GB page file since i had 512MB of system ram and now i'm on 8GB. never had any issues from it.


----------



## mikel33 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wait, I have a short limited use with this drive?? How long before it has too many read writes?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

mikel33 said:


> Wait, I have a short limited use with this drive?? How long before it has too many read writes?



the limit is less than a mechanical hard drive, but still enough to last several years. its just considered wise to reduce that amount as much as possible, so that 2-3 years can become 4-5.


----------



## mikel33 (Mar 20, 2011)

So with page file on, I WILL get 2-3 years (on average)? And without pagefile I WILL get more? I know you are not psychic, but I'm talking on "average" here. 

I don't want this thing dying on me anytime soon... well... never, but I want 4 years at least.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 20, 2011)

mikel33 said:


> So with page file on, I WILL get 2-3 years (on average)? And without pagefile I WILL get more? I know you are not psychic, but I'm talking on "average" here.
> 
> I don't want this thing dying on me anytime soon... well... never, but I want 4 years at least.



SSDs have a limitted number of writes, so if you move the page file to another mechanical drive, it will limit the writes to the SSD, and hence make the SSD last longer.  The page file is a big writter to drives, as things are swapped in and out of it.  At least that is what I've been told.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

mikel33 said:


> So with page file on, I WILL get 2-3 years (on average)? And without pagefile I WILL get more? I know you are not psychic, but I'm talking on "average" here.
> 
> I don't want this thing dying on me anytime soon... well... never, but I want 4 years at least.



so arrange your setup to write as little as possible. setup all temp files and directories to other drivers, page file, hiberfile, browser caches, etc. hell even move your my documents and desktop to a mechanical drive.


it really isnt as bad as it sounds, many mechanical drives fail within 5 years as it is. never, ever leave only one copy of any important data.


----------



## mikel33 (Mar 20, 2011)

I can't seem to find out how to move my Users folder to another drive...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

mikel33 said:


> I can't seem to find out how to move my Users folder to another drive...




Hmmm, my docs/desktop cut and paste works, it automatically redirects to the new location. maybe users cant be moved.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 20, 2011)

This is exactly why I steer clear of SSD's :S.
Until they become much so of a normal harddrive I'm not touching one. 
Try and scan the ssd and press count hidden files? Try and see if that shows anymore things, though Windows shouldn't take up that much. My windows file is 20g or so?

Hope you fix your problem. 
Ever thought of RAID btw?


----------



## mikel33 (Mar 20, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> This is exactly why I steer clear of SSD's :S.
> Until they become much so of a normal harddrive I'm not touching one.
> Try and scan the ssd and press count hidden files? Try and see if that shows anymore things, though Windows shouldn't take up that much. My windows file is 20g or so?
> 
> ...



My problem is fixed, it was the pagefile... Thank you guys.. 

As far as RAID... I can honestly say that I am ignorant to RAID.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

mikel33 said:


> My problem is fixed, it was the pagefile... Thank you guys..
> 
> As far as RAID... I can honestly say that I am ignorant to RAID.



he's likely referring to RAID 0, which is two drives merged together for twice the speed and storage space. since your problem was page file/hiberfile, its not really needed.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

Use this link to minimize wear and tear on your SSD's, and unless you plan on running the drive 24/7 for over 3 years, stop worrying:

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=82516


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 20, 2011)

What's taking up space on your drive:
- pagefile
- hibernation file
- System Restore

Now you have 24GB of RAM so this means that Hibernation file is exactly 24GB in size and page file also around that number, leaving you with no space left. And anything left will be eaten away by the System Restore.

With that amount of memory you really don't need pagefile. At all. Since you have a SSD, boot will be fast as well so you don't need Hibernation either. You may leave System Restore on as it might save you here and there, just set it to a very low percentage of disk usage to keep it low profile. Yes, it does take some space and does some wear to the SSD, but i still think it's recommended to use it. It saved me many times so far...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 20, 2011)

Dude unless you're doing CAD or other 3D work 24GB of RAM is an inexplicable waste of money (don't forget the power bill). And even so is probably overkill.

Hell, our Maya and Lightwave artists at work have 16 and until fairly recently got by with four.


----------



## mikel33 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Dude unless you're doing CAD or other 3D work 24GB of RAM is an inexplicable waste of money (don't forget the power bill). And even so is probably overkill.
> 
> Hell, our Maya and Lightwave artists at work have 16 and until fairly recently got by with four.



Why do I need to justify why I have 24GB of RAM? It's actually for audio production, using HUGE libraries of streaming audio samples. And 24GB is enough for a "moderate" template. I still have to freeze many tracks in large projects. 

This topic is not about if I wasted money or not on RAM.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

mikel33 said:


> Why do I need to justify why I have 24GB of RAM? It's actually for audio production, using HUGE libraries of streaming audio samples. And 24GB is enough for a "moderate" template. I still have to freeze many tracks in large projects.
> 
> This topic is not about if I wasted money or not on RAM.



its just abnormal. even for TPU standards. i get similar reactions from my 15TB+ of storage space.



You are correct however, that is not what this topic is about. its about helping you get the best from your SSD. everyone should try and stick with that topic.


----------



## Jack Doph (Mar 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> With 24gb's of RAM and a SSD you can safely turn off the pagefile.



Um.. no.
Reduce it manually by all means, but don't turn it off.
"The reason is that Windows pre-allocates virtual memory without
actually using it, in advance of it possibly needing it. This speeds
up actual use if the need occurs later. Without a page file, that
allocation can only be made in real RAM, and that effectively locks
that RAM out of any other potential use.

Moreover, there is no possible benefit to turning it off. If it isn't
needed, it won't be used."

If Windows allocates space beyond the physical RAM, then you might still end up with the "Out Of Memory" error, no matter how silly this might seem.

Not that I agree with this practice either, but so be it..


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2011)

Jack Doph said:


> Um.. no.
> Reduce it manually by all means, but don't turn it off.
> "The reason is that Windows pre-allocates virtual memory without
> actually using it, in advance of it possibly needing it. This speeds
> ...



Um.. Never had a problem with disabling the pagefile with 8gb's or RAM, but whatever. If there's a chance that something could go wrong, might as well have one. I'll continue not having one.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2011)

There is a possible benefit to turning it off, too. Less writes to your SSD.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Um.. Never had a problem with disabling the pagefile with 8gb's or RAM, but whatever. If there's a chance that something could go wrong, might as well have one. I'll continue not having one.



we just had a thread where a guy with a disabled page file had several GB's of missing ram, it was allocated and he couldnt find out to what. disabling page file solved it. odds are, you just aint using programs that require it.


----------



## erixx (Mar 23, 2011)

tELL US mIKEL IF YOU GET IT SOLVED!

(Wow, that was a Caps Lock Strike, sorry)

I just checked, and my up to date W7-64, has 8 G of RAM and *automatically* has the paging file set to 8 G too. Seems like Redmond has reconsidered the old 1.5 rule in an update...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 23, 2011)

disable hibernation
disable system restore
empty trashcan, set to delete immediately
set page file to ~1 gb or so, or on another drive. disabling pagefile = bad
run system cleanup


----------



## Imhoteps (Mar 23, 2011)

Use TreeSize to see what exactly takes diskspace.
http://www.jam-software.com/freeware/index.shtml


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 23, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> disable hibernation
> disable system restore
> empty trashcan, set to delete immediately
> set page file to ~1 gb or so, or on another drive. disabling pagefile = bad
> run system cleanup



+1 to everything he just said, thats how my system rolls 



if theres a problem with windows its time to reinstall... none of this system restore crap , since all i do is re image a 30GB partition, chances are its quicker anyway.


----------



## erixx (Mar 23, 2011)

Just as Wiz said. And as I just performed it, a small tip for Win7 users:
Disable hibernation, and run a cmd.exe with admin rights and then this line: 

powercfg.exe -h off


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 23, 2011)

Imhoteps said:


> Use TreeSize to see what exactly takes diskspace.
> http://www.jam-software.com/freeware/index.shtml



Wow such a simple tool and yet so helpful! Just deleted about 4gigs of useless files...


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 23, 2011)

mikel33 said:


> I can't seem to find out how to move my Users folder to another drive...



Called folder redirection.
And, it works out nicely for those who have small OS drives(ssd or hdd) and a decent size second drive.

How to:  Redirect a folder to a new location

Information:
Folder Redirection Overview
What's New in Folder Redirection and User Profiles


----------

